# website for forecast models?



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Site I've always used isn't working anymore... Where do you guys go to check various forecast models and predicted snowfall amounts? Can't find 1 I like.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

pdreibels;1943223 said:


> Site I've always used isn't working anymore... Where do you guys go to check various forecast models and predicted snowfall amounts? Can't find 1 I like.


My local weather guy on NBC. Almost always accurate and usually a couple days ahead on forecasting accurate amounts as apposed to the local CBS and ABC affiliates. Way better than NWS. They usually post totals for several areas around town the following day and since I am fairly close (within 20 miles) to KCI, our airport, I use the amount they list for it as the official amount for billing purposes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

LwnmwrMan22;1943512 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Thanks but im in PA....Iowa forecast doesn't help


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html

that's what I was using...maps don't load for me anymore. Does it work for anyone else?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

pdreibels;1943524 said:


> Thanks but im in PA....Iowa forecast doesn't help


You enter your local airport code in the top right.


----------

